# This dudes Combative Skills are top notch



## DA SWO (Nov 8, 2015)

Look how many folks it took to take his ass down.

Rhonda Rousey needs to check six.


----------



## CQB (Nov 9, 2015)

Mebbe Cyrano could assist


----------



## Centermass (Nov 9, 2015)

From a couple of years back. Some of my non-vampire buddies (Those who don't work graveyard) were on this call.

It was a response to a disturbance call, which escalated into a barricaded subject and a subsequent stand off. It's awfully hard to keep a straight face (As seen in the vid) when a dude emerges, wearing a pile cap, goggles, looks like an ewok and proceeds to demonstrate his Diamond Dave camel clutch Kata.......

For everyone who commented on how many were needed to take this dude down, if you've never dealt with a combative subject, high on drugs, PCP, something laced with it or something else similar, this is the end result. Day shift hardly ever has anything interesting like this happen, so, when this occurred, everyone in the Freedom Division response area headed on over to get their YouTube fix.  

Also notice no shots were fired and no one was seriously injured or hurt.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 9, 2015)

As to the OP, I would simply have used my "left thumb" to subdue him, because my right thumb would have been way too powerful and ended badly for him.


----------

